# Last week in St Marks...SAD NEWS UPDATE!



## 1eyefishing (Oct 30, 2017)

I just got back from my five days hunting and five day fishing hiatus. The hunting was unremarkable, though plenty of deer were seen. Just no shooters.
The fishing trip was pretty good, by contrast...
I went down to meet up with Browning Slayer and his out of town buddy on Sunday the 27th. Caught a few fish on travel day then had a bad rain on Monday. Still got out in the afternoon. We spent the windy day after the front in the aucilla river, and most of our trip was punctuated by extremely high pressure. We really couldn't find the connection in side so we spent most of our time on the outside Flats. I headed back to deer camp on Friday afternoon.
We caught just about every kind of fish that we had hoped for, but could not buy a redfish the entire week! We caught plenty of sea trout, along with black sea bass, a couple of Spanish mackerel, flounder, Slayer even caught a snook in the Aucilla! 
For the past few years, I've been trying to take note of what it is that makes some people catch more fish than others. And Browning Slayer has been showing me. He keeps his lure in the water constantly. Practically from the time I am coming off plane until the time I am pulling anchor, he is working that thing. He has even caught fish at the landing while I'm putting the boat on the trailer... Some people just seem to want it more than others. While I am in the middle of that spectrum, Slayers friend Dave was on the far end. With a little poking and prodding and teasing, we convinced him to keep is popping Cork and shrimp in the water more often even when he wanted to take a break. Sometimes he could just not get a break when he tried it our way. He's still caught several of the bigger, better fish and came away with a couple of the best photos...
This first picture of him shows truly tabletop seas 2 miles off the mouth of Stoney bayou...
Having trouble loading a bunch of pictures. Will have to figure out which one I need to resize and I'll fling a few more up here tonight or tomorrow...
Great trip, with good friends, looking forward to more...


----------



## dwhee87 (Oct 30, 2017)

Nice trout!


----------



## 1eyefishing (Oct 30, 2017)

One at time...


----------



## 1eyefishing (Oct 30, 2017)

...


----------



## 1eyefishing (Oct 30, 2017)

Check out the shadow...


----------



## 1eyefishing (Oct 30, 2017)

...


----------



## 1eyefishing (Oct 30, 2017)

+++


----------



## 1eyefishing (Oct 30, 2017)

;()


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 31, 2017)

Nice work guys!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 31, 2017)

And fishing during the week is nice! Most days we were the only ones at the boat ramp!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 31, 2017)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 31, 2017)




----------



## 61BelAir (Oct 31, 2017)

Looks like a great trip.  Beautiful trout.


----------



## Rabun (Oct 31, 2017)

Man...why hunt when you're on fish like that.  Looked like a great trip!


----------



## sea trout (Oct 31, 2017)

Nice fishin trip!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Great catches!!!!!!!!!
I like your story! I need a fishin partner like Browning Slayer!
I live 4 1/2 hours from Tybee so when I arrive at Tybee at 7:42 am on Friday and I'm leaving at 10:29 am on Sunday.....I'm thinkin I need to be trying to put fish in the cooler everyone of those minutes in between!!!!!!!!!!
Good job y'all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 31, 2017)

sea trout said:


> Nice fishin trip!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Great catches!!!!!!!!!
> I like your story! I need a fishin partner like Browning Slayer!
> I live 4 1/2 hours from Tybee so when I arrive at Tybee at 7:42 am on Friday and I'm leaving at 10:29 am on Sunday.....I'm thinkin I need to be trying to put fish in the cooler everyone of those minutes in between!!!!!!!!!!
> Good job y'all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



If your casting arm doesn't hurt after a long weekend of saltwater fishing, you are doing it wrong!


----------



## 1eyefishing (Oct 31, 2017)

sea trout, Browning Slayers available free time for fishing is now booked indefinitely. You'll have to find your own partner to buy your gas, bait, ice, and bring with him a partner that buys your dinner every night.
Sorry, I don't have any fishing partners to spare! Haha!

Slayer, looks like we need to head east if we want to feel that bull pull!

As another side note on our trip, I now do remember the single red we caught. It was that under slot one I caught with a spot on only one side of its tail. I was looking at the other side thinking IT was the largest croaker I was gonna eat in a while.

Browning Slayer put up a picture of Barnacle Bill, the G3 following sea cow. I don't know why they'll follow people around in their fishing boat when they don't even like the bait or the fish as do the porpoises.
Maybe somebody, somewhere is acclimating them to humans? This is not the first time...

I also wanted to give a mention to the humongous Tarpon that were under the fish cleaning station at Fish Camp. Slayer and I were discussing how much over a hundred pounds one was when along comes a couple more in that are twice as big. Over six foot and with a chest is deep and thick as mine. Had to be nearing 200lbs... I would have loved to just got one camera shot if we could have jumped one right there in that small basin. But with the docks close by and no way out, either the fish or a boat or one of us could have gotten a ding...

sea trout, St Marks is close and cheap. And the fish pile in there in the winter time. Plus, it's a little warmer than the Georgia coast in the winter. Come down there sometime and let us show you around, and we'll look towards doing a trip at Tybee sometime, also...


----------



## sea trout (Oct 31, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> If your casting arm doesn't hurt after a long weekend of saltwater fishing, you are doing it wrong!



Yes sir 100 percent agree!

If I don't have almost overdose on caffine to make the drive home then I diddn't spend enough time on the water!


----------



## sea trout (Oct 31, 2017)

1eyefishing said:


> sea trout, Browning Slayers available free time for fishing is now booked indefinitely. You'll have to find your own partner to buy your gas, bait, ice, and bring with him a partner that buys your dinner every night.
> Sorry, I don't have any fishing partners to spare! Haha!
> 
> Slayer, looks like we need to head east if we want to feel that bull pull!
> ...



Yes sir I'd love to do some Florida winter fishing sometime! I think we're going to Wilmington NC this winter already though. I know that's headin towards colder but I've been wantin to visit that battleship for a couple years now.
Tybee is great summer and fall but fall is the best in my opinion! Bull and cow reds will be run up and down creek/river channels in the bay. They'll also be in front of the islands where deep meets shallow and top water makes rips. And they'll eat just about anything. Live croaker bout the size of the palm of your hand, and fresh cut fish bout the size of the palm of your hand works great for us.


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Oct 31, 2017)

Looks like y'all had a great time, was the floating grass bad? When I was there a couple weeks ago it was horrible.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Oct 31, 2017)

The floating grass wasn't too bad out on the flats. It bothered us most at Long Bar at the entrance of the river on an incoming tide as the grass seemed to be coming in from the flats. Back inside in the rivers and marshes and bayous we never noticed it. Even on an incoming tide.
I have found a secret weapon that helps me deal with it best when it is most problematic.


----------



## 1eyefishing (May 8, 2018)

Our friend, and Browning Slayers good buddy, Dave was found shot to death in his bed this morning. Very strange circumstances, no gun was found. Happened in his little meth town small town in West Virginia.
Browning Slayer is on the road right now headed to the police station to see if he can help in the investigation. He was very familiar with Dave's possessions and habits and friends.
Sad all around.
He was a great guy and I was looking forward to having him on my boat again.
He will join the ranks of the few people gone by that I commonly think about when I'm out of my boat fishing.
Rest well, Dave.


----------



## 1eyefishing (May 8, 2018)

...


----------



## flattop (May 8, 2018)

Oh my, What terrible news. Prayers for his family and friends.


----------



## Rabun (May 8, 2018)

1eyefishing said:


> Our friend, and Browning Slayers good buddy, Dave was found shot to death in his bed this morning. Very strange circumstances, no gun was found. Happened in his little meth town small town in West Virginia.
> Browning Slayer is on the road right now headed to the police station to see if he can help in the investigation. He was very familiar with Dave's possessions and habits and friends.
> Sad all around.
> He was a great guy and I was looking forward to having him on my boat again.
> ...



That is terrible news.  I pray for swift justice.


----------



## notnksnemor (May 8, 2018)

Prayers sent for all.
Hope justice is served.


----------



## Dustin Pate (May 8, 2018)

Holy crap, that is horrible! Prayers for everyone!


----------



## bany (May 16, 2018)

Terrible news one eye. RIP friend. Prayers to all. The stuff that happens can be so senseless and sickening. Gotta live like everyday is last one but that’s just wrong.


----------



## 1eyefishing (May 16, 2018)

So I got word a day or so ago from Slayer that the death was ruled accidental. Apparently Dave tripped and fell hard into his bed frame that punctured his forehead. He was actually found in the floor in the puddle of blood with no sign of struggle. So at least he was out like a light and bled out quickly. Hopefully little or no pain involved.
Yes we have to live everyday like it is our last.


----------



## mguthrie (May 16, 2018)

Hate to hear that. Prayers sent


----------



## Rabun (May 17, 2018)

That's terrible.  So sorry for the loss of your friend


----------



## oops1 (May 19, 2018)

Dang man.. That's terrible. Hope justice is served


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (May 26, 2018)

My sympathies for Dave his family and friends.


----------



## maker4life (May 27, 2018)

So sad and a good reminder of just how precious life is.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Oct 27, 2019)

Ttt...
2 years later...
RIP Dave.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 28, 2019)

Yep, that was DT's last fishing trip. Since that fishing trip, my good ol buddy 1Eye has sold me that boat I fished out of last with Dave and now he goes fishing with me whenever that boat hits the water! Which just happen to be Saturday in all that wind on Lanier..


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 8, 2021)

My week of crap has started... worst week of my life... still toasting a beer to my brother..


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 8, 2021)

The last beer from his fridge still sits in mine..


----------



## Evergreen (May 8, 2021)

Sorry for yalls loss, did they ever catch who did it?


----------



## 1eyefishing (May 8, 2021)

Evergreen said:


> Sorry for yalls loss, did they ever catch who did it?



Post #29...


----------



## 1eyefishing (May 8, 2021)

PS-  That is an aucilla river SNOOK(!) slayer is holding in post number 7.


----------



## Rabun (May 9, 2021)

Toast all those good times y’all had together!  He’s doing the same I betcha


----------



## slow motion (May 9, 2021)

Browning Slayer said:


> My week of crap has started... worst week of my life... still toasting a beer to my brother..
> View attachment 1080080


Sorry for your loss my friend. I'm sure he would be pleased with your rememberable of him and the times you shared. I pray you find comfort in your time of grief.


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 9, 2021)

Thanks fellas. About to have a phone call with Mom. We buried him on the 12th 3 years ago which was the day before Mother’s Day. This one is always a hard one.


----------



## antharper (May 11, 2021)

This story never gets easier to read ! Continued prayers


----------

